# Fukk me in the ass heart burn



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok I've always dealt with some minor heart burn here and there. Take some tums and it goes away. For about the last two months I've had it bad. Wake up and instantly burning in my chest/stomach. I took omeprazole(sp?) For about a month and it helped a little. But its bad again. 

Any of u guys try raw apple cider vinegar for it? I've hears good things about and gonna give it a whirl

Any other tips would be great. Might go see my doc if it don't get better. 

And I hate to say it but my cialis and dbol is cinnamon flavored and I think it might have something to do with it. I think it got bad when I started the cialis. Just started the dbol last weekend. I can stop the cialis but not the dbol for another two weeks


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

The worst thing about this heart burn is that its fukking with my appetite bad.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

Vinegar's active ingredient is acetic acid. Diluting acid with a slightly weaker acid won't get you far.

Nexium (esomeprazole) is the best out there.  It's OTC.  You'll thank me later...by donating that AC joint that you keep on talking about.

Dbol is a bitch. It gives me hella heartburn. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2016)

I get horrible hb from any oral now ..It kills me


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks guys 
Jol and Bundy it started when I started the cialis. Both the cialis and dbol are liquids and taste the same. 

I'll go get some nexium

And about the raw apple cider vinegar, some lady at work had bad heartburn for yearsssss. Like really bad I guess. She read about the RACV and gave it a shit. She puts one ounce in a glass of water and drinks it all before bed. Hasn't had any heartburn since.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks guys
> Jol and Bundy it started when I started the cialis. Both the cialis and dbol are liquids and taste the same.
> 
> I'll go get some nexium
> ...



Dude, this ^^^^^^^ is what it is from.... I have the same issue... I think its from whatever alcohol they use to cut the solution. The best I have found to reduce hearburn after taking liquid orals is to cut it with a decent amount of water or juice. Just fill up like 8 oz of water or cider or something and then empty the dropper into your drink... 

The other thing that has been really helpful is to squeeze half a lemon into a shot glass and top off with water and do that couple once or twice a day for a couple weeks. It sounds strange, but I read that it is actually a lack of "good" acid in your gut that causes the heartburn....  

All the acid reflux meds that are out there seem to fix the symptoms for the time being but make things worse in the long run... I have used them too... But after dropping the meds and switching to lemon juice shots and apple cider vinegar (super gross) I am slowly getting better...


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks guys
> Jol and Bundy it started when I started the cialis. Both the cialis and dbol are liquids and taste the same.
> 
> I'll go get some nexium
> ...



I have heard of the ACV thing, but I couldn't wrap my brain around introducing more acid into an out of control acid problem. There may be some weird ass negative feedback inhibition gut loop I don't know about, but it just seemed like a bad idea. 

Only one way to know...drink that shit from a shot glass like a boss.   

But...I'd still pick up the nexium. Shit is great.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I have heard of the ACV thing, but I couldn't wrap my brain around introducing more acid into an out of control acid problem. There may be some weird ass negative feedback inhibition gut loop I don't know about, but it just seemed like a bad idea.
> 
> Only one way to know...drink that shit from a shot glass like a boss.
> 
> But...I'd still pick up the nexium. Shit is great.



I hear you brother, it goes against what you would think, I fought my wife on it for a couple years, but eventually tried it, and it worked. And nothing else has.... Its super weird. I dont fully understand it and I dont know if I ever will.... But I dont care; it works.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> I hear you brother, it goes against what you would think, I fought my wife on it for a couple years, but eventually tried it, and it worked. And nothing else has.... Its super weird. I dont fully understand it and I dont know if I ever will.... But I dont care; it works.



I'll die if I smell a lemon man. I drank a bunch of mikes hard gaytorade once--because severe and crippling alcoholism won't stop until it takes your dignity too--plus g-dawg forgot my beer. I got the heartburn hiccups. Got to the pepto to late. Mouth watering had commenced. It was over. I was compelled to put it on my driveway "the hard way." If you look hard, you can still see the outline of my man card....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2016)

I get heart burn from pills so it's not a liquid thing


----------



## automatondan (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I'll die if I smell a lemon man. I drank a bunch of mikes hard gaytorade once--because severe and crippling alcoholism won't stop until it takes your dignity too--plus g-dawg forgot my beer. I got the heartburn hiccups. Got to the pepto to late. Mouth watering had commenced. It was over. I was compelled to put it on my driveway "the hard way." If you look hard, you can still see the outline of my man card....



DUDE... Step away from the Zima and grab a rocks glass and some bourbon. Enjoy a fine cigar and look up at the stars... Relax, look at all you have accomplished. All the internet fights you have won. Theres more to life than a shitty artificialy flavored booze-drink. A lot more. If I could, I would share a bourbon with you right now. We would talk about important things, like funny memes and how angry ToolSteel makes you... We would laugh and enjoy the night, because, damnit, you dont need to go down that sad fruity drink road of shame anymore...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 22, 2016)

I get HB pretty painful at times

I take 1 Prilosec brand omeprazole daily the generic stuff doesn't work as well. 

Zantac is weak. I didn't know there was something better but for now I'll stick to what works.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2016)

I've had success with taking apple cider vinegar with normal heart burn.  By normal I mean not oral induced.  I've tried everything to help oral induced heart burn without success  .  I've never had heart burn from Cialis though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 22, 2016)

Try some kambucha, it has apple cider vinegar and probiotics that will get your digestive system back on track.

At the store you can find the synergy brand that has all kinds of delicious flavors kind of expensive though and you ought to drink them on a daily for awhile.

Or you can make your own https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...-Benefits-of-live-bacteria?highlight=kambucha

I am also a fan of tagamet heartburn pills because they can be used to prevent heartburn or used to eliminate heartburn when you get it unlike some of the 24 hour ones that give you worse heartburn if you take them when you have heartburn and it says on the package may take 24 to 48 hours for them to even kick in.

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-7035/tagamet-oral/details


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 22, 2016)

I find the 150mg ranitidine,(Zantac), from Walmart to be effective. I've suffered from heartburn for 20 yrs and these work for well for me.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 22, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE... Step away from the Zima and grab a rocks glass and some bourbon.



Heard you talkin shit abut my Zima.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 22, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Heard you talkin shit abut my Zima.



The 80's was a fuked up decade in so many ways, but it was fun.
Ecks, get the Prilosec!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow. Somehow read that thread title as 
"Fukk me in the ass-heart, Burns"


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ok I've always dealt with some minor heart burn here and there. Take some tums and it goes away. For about the last two months I've had it bad. Wake up and instantly burning in my chest/stomach. I took omeprazole(sp?) For about a month and it helped a little. But its bad again.
> 
> Any of u guys try raw apple cider vinegar for it? I've hears good things about and gonna give it a whirl
> 
> ...



It seems I have hoed this row all my life X.

Apple cider vinegar; The school of thought on this one is that you actually do not have enough acid in your stomach to properly digest the food and that is what is causing your heartburn. Sorry, I'm not buying in on that one. Adding acid to acid to me is like trying to put out a fire with gasoline.

The Tadalafil alone will make things worse for anyone who already has a heartburn problem. Add in the dbol and you don't have a prayer. 

Prilosec, Nexium and Zantac are all good options but the Zantac did very little for me. I also find eating to close to bed time causes me gut grief so avoid that. I hope your not drinking alcohol for many reasons but that can cause gut issues. Another big one for me is chewing. There's something about chewing that drives my acid reflux to the red line even if you spit. (insert joke) Coffee can triple the acidity in your stomach so look there too.

Now down the line; you need to get this under control. Long term, that shit can lead to burning up the lining of your esophagus and potentially lead to esophageal cancer. Next time you know you're going to run a killer gut concoction, start the heartburn OTC meds a week early.

If all else fails, I recommend standing calf raises supersetted with cable cross overs.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2016)

There are no medical studies supporting vinegar's use for heart burn. Everything is anecdotal. Take it with a grain of salt. Plus if you have an ulcer or pre-ulcer the vinegar can make it much worse as well as it interfering with some commons mess like diabetic drugs, hypertension drugs, etc.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea,  apple cider vinegar is dangerous stuff.... Wtf?  Really?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

Snake, let me get this straight--you want to replace dip, dbol, alcohol, booze, and boner pills with calf raises???

GET HIM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Snake, let me get this straight--you want to replace dip, dbol, alcohol, booze, and boner pills with calf raises???
> 
> GET HIM!!!!!!!!!



No, calf raises AND cable cross overs. lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2016)

DF said:


> Yea,  apple cider vinegar is dangerous stuff.... Wtf?  Really?



It can worsen an ulcer and interfere with certain medications. If you're on hypertrnsions drugs bc your BP is through the roof, would you want to take something that could alter how the drug works for
You?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 22, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Heard you talkin shit abut my Zima.



Hahahahaha


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 22, 2016)

snake said:


> It seems I have hoed this row all my life X.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar; The school of thought on this one is that you actually do not have enough acid in your stomach to properly digest the food and that is what is causing your heartburn. Sorry, I'm not buying in on that one. Adding acid to acid to me is like trying to put out a fire with gasoline.
> 
> ...



Certain things relax the the cardiac sphincter allowing greater chance of reflux, including alcohol, and nicotine (that's why the dip, Snake), caffeine.  Thus the history of the "after dinner" drink, smoke, codfee, mint, etc....  The surgeons and docs that I sedate provide  anesthesia for are in agreement that omeprazole is probably your best bet to decrease that acid.  It's not necessarily gonna stop the reflux but will help mitigate the damage to your esophagus.  Over the past 20 years I've sedated for about 5000 endoscopies, probably 40% of those are EGD (upper GI scopes).  Listen to Snake and Doc on this one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks guys
> Jol and Bundy it started when I started the cialis. Both the cialis and dbol are liquids and taste the same.
> 
> I'll go get some nexium
> ...



Heartburn is a common side from cialis. It's not the flavoring.  Stay on the prilosec


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

"In conclusion, esomeprazole 40 mg [nexium] provides more effective acid control than twice the standard dose of omeprazole [prilosec]."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12018920/


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 22, 2016)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0008767/#results.s4

Please check this link Joliver.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It can worsen an ulcer and interfere with certain medications. If you're on hypertrnsions drugs bc your BP is through the roof, would you want to take something that could alter how the drug works for
> You?



How much vinegar are we talking Doc?  Are you chugging the fukn bottle?  Show me the studies.. Actually never mind don't waste your time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2016)

I always get an energy boost when I take a swig of braggs. Placebo or not, it works.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I always get an energy boost when I take a swig of braggs. Placebo or not, it works.



Cus it's like drinking nose tork!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> "In conclusion, esomeprazole 40 mg [nexium] provides more effective acid control than twice the standard dose of omeprazole [prilosec]."
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12018920/



That's interesting... might consider switching. I am on prilosec year round.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Cus it's like drinking nose tork!!!!!



Lmao! Pretty much.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0008767/#results.s4
> 
> Please check this link Joliver.




These passages caught my eye...



> This meta-analysis found omeprazole 20 mg daily to be inferior to esomeprazole 40 mg or lansoprazole 30 mg daily in heartburn relief at day 1, with relative risks of 0.78 (95% CI 0.71 to 0.85) and 0.82 (95% CI 0.75 to 0.88), respectively.





> studies that compared esomeprazole 40 mg with omeprazole 20 mg, the median number of days to the first resolution of symptoms was similar; however, the median number of days to sustained resolution of symptoms favored esomeprazole in the 2 studies reporting this measure (Table 4).5, 12, 16 More patients taking esomeprazole 40 mg reached first of resolution of symptoms by day 1 and day 7 in absolute proportions than patients taking omeprazole 20 mg



Nexium for the win...purple pill power.

In my experience as a dbol-itarian, ravenous alcoholic, oral tobacco using, barely holding onto a high stress job, bitch wife, bad dog owning, constant coffee drinking boob--nexium is the best.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> In my experience as a dbol-itarian, ravenous alcoholic, oral tobacco using, barely holding onto a high stress job, bitch wife, bad dog owning, constant coffee drinking boob--nexium is the best.



Doesn't sound all bad


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Doesn't sound all bad



When you read it...not so much. 

When you've lived it, you'll understand playing spin the bottle with your best friends Jack, Jim, Evan, Smith and Wesson.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> When you read it...not so much.
> 
> When you've lived it, you'll understand playing spin the bottle with your best friends Jack, Jim, Evan, Smith and Wesson.



Point made.


----------



## Grinch (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> When you read it...not so much.
> 
> When you've lived it, you'll understand playing spin the bottle with your best friends Jack, Jim, Evan, Smith and Wesson.



Roll Tide?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Roll Tide?



ROLL TIDE!!! Jol, Grinch, Jim, Evan, Jack, George, Smith and Wesson gonna party!!! Govols has to stay home...and clean.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

That's Alabama right?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> That's Alabama right?



W...w...wha...what!??! You just made the poo list. Ask Grinch and Govols about the poo list....not good.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Well **** me. I don't know what your talking about. But I am pretty dam sure Alabama used it as a "FIGHT ON" kind of thing??


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Well **** me. I don't know what your talking about. But I am pretty dam sure Alabama used it as a "FIGHT ON" kind of thing??



Ron, get in here and tell TrickWilliams that he's dead to me.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 22, 2016)

TrickWilliams, you're dead to JOLIVER.

Expect an upper decker tonight, from a friend.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

Gonna grab some nexium tonight and gibe it a shot. Sick of thisshit


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Ron, get in here and tell TrickWilliams that he's dead to me.



Well then Jol get Grinch and Govols in here. Tell me what the hell is going on!! ****'in Poo list.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 22, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Well then Jol get Grinch and Govols in here. Tell me what the hell is going on!! ****'in Poo list.



This is some Illuminati level sh*t here. Trust me, you're better off not knowing.

Just when you think you've got it figured out is when you really have to realize how little you actually understand.

Walk away man, just walk away. Let the sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 22, 2016)

Been on Nexium for twenty years....only thing that works for me.  It's hereditary in my case.  Also, keep drinking a lot of water.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh that joliver... I'm gonna strangle him with his own lifting straps.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 22, 2016)

BTW, otc is only 20mg....my script keeps it at bay for 25 hrs....40mg is the ticket.  However, I've been hearing something about bone density????


----------



## Joliver (Sep 22, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Oh that joliver... I'm gonna strangle him with his own lifting straps.



Red will be there to snap a pic with the pink straps in your hand, and after my untimely demise (presumably at your hands), you'll be haunted by the ghost of the hello kitty straps...

Be careful what you wish for....



ccpro said:


> BTW, otc is only 20mg....my script keeps it at bay for 25 hrs....40mg is the ticket.  However, I've been hearing something about bone density????



I double up for the first couple of days. Then taper to 20mgs. Easy peasy.

But yes, bone loss is an issue in peeps. My only hope is that the loss in bone density from the PPIs is offset by the increase in bone mass from the massive amounts of test I take.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

ccpro said:


> Been on Nexium for twenty years....only thing that works for me.  It's hereditary in my case.  Also, keep drinking a lot of water.



This is just me ccpro but a full gut, food or water makes mine worse.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 23, 2016)

snake said:


> This is just me ccpro but a full gut, food or water makes mine worse.



Water is amphoteric...that means in the presence of acid it's a base. In the presence of a base, it's an acid.  It won't help a lot, but that momentary "get it out of my throat" feeling, water works to dilute and neutralize that devil acid.

Snake's heartburn is most likely from his heart breaking over seeing itself help a man work his calves 3x per week. Only reasonable explanation.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 23, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Red will be there to snap a pic with the pink straps in your hand, and after my untimely demise (presumably at your hands), you'll be haunted by the ghost of the hello kitty straps...
> 
> Be careful what you wish for....
> 
> ...



You know what doesn't cause bone loss....? Lemon juice.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 23, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> You know what doesn't cause bone loss....? Lemon juice.



I vaguely remember regurgitating a chicken bone. That count?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 23, 2016)

Joliver said:


> I vaguely remember regurgitating a *boner*... That count?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gonna grab some nexium tonight and gibe it a shot. Sick of thisshit



It will work as long as you keep using it.

Trying to stop using it is another story all together that reads the heartburn you have right now times ten.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> It will work as long as you keep using it.
> 
> Trying to stop using it is another story all together that reads the heartburn you have right now times ten.



Well I'm only running the dbol for two more weeks until my meet.  After that it should go away again.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well I'm only running the dbol for two more weeks until my meet.  After that it should go away again.



Try the Tagamet dude seriously.

Those 24 hour pills are hardcore and really hard to get off of feels like you drank gasoline when you try to stop taking them.

Why do you think all these guys are saying they've been using them for years.

Because they cant stop using them and if they did their stomach acid pumps would kick in and burn the shit out of their stomach.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

Well I don't have bad heartburn unless I'm taking this dbo . If it still is bad after I stop I will try other things. Thanks for the help Z. I appreciate it.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Sep 23, 2016)

ACV works great for me. I also try not to take anything before immediately having to laying flat or going to sleep. Like others members said try diluting what med/meds you feel is causing the problem and also introduce food with it. This works fir me good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2016)

I carry a bag of tums chewy delights. Works in seconds. I also take alka seltzer when I'm home.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 23, 2016)

I struggle with it too man.  Brutal heartburn.  I take a Prilosec every day dude and it does wonders.


----------



## kidchromosome (Sep 24, 2016)

you gotta just go completely raw vegan, sorry but it's the only way.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

kidchromosome said:


> you gotta just go completely raw vegan, sorry but it's the only way.



To each there own. But no way.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2016)

kidchromosome said:


> you gotta just go completely raw vegan, sorry but it's the only way.



And just like that, your handle makes sense.


----------

